# Skin firming products



## Cerydwen (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,

  I've recently been through a very traumatic breakup and, as a result, lost quite a bit of weight very rapidly, going from a UK size 10-12 to a 6-8. I'm pleased about the weight loss, but less impressed with the effect on my skin - it is dry, wrinkly and saggy, and my body looks worse now than it did when I was bigger 

  I'm approaching 45, so I suspect stress may have triggered the beginning of menopause, which I know won;t help with the condition of my skin. I was also following a vegan diet for 6 months prior to my breakup, which probably hasn't helped either - I've now re-introduced a little dairy back into my diet to see if it will help.

  Can anyone recommend any skin firming products and treatments, available in the UK, which are known to help with firming saggy skin?

  Thank you


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

Of course one procedure which I will recommend you is to exercise to tighten the skin and build muscles for lost fats.  Lost fats are to be replaced with muscles to make it firm.  Then try to gain a little extra weight to recover your loss weight which maybe you became underweight.
  Also products with collagen and elastin are good for firming skin.Eating a healthy, low-fat diet is the first step in fighting jiggles and other unflattering skin problems.kin problems.


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Kathniss,

  I'm already exercising and eating a very healthy diet - raw vegetables, hummous, nuts , seeds, eggs and a little bit of cheese and yoghurt only. I will look for collagen and elastin products too


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 20, 2015)

Cerydwen said:


> Thank you Kathniss,
> I'm already exercising and eating a very healthy diet - raw vegetables, hummous, nuts , seeds, eggs and a little bit of cheese and yoghurt only. I will look for collagen and elastin products too



I lost quite a bit of weight after being diagnosed with breast cancer in 2013 (all clear now). I started with light exercises plus eating a diet similar to yours and drinking only water. Then in Dec 2014 I was sent a pressie - Monsia Skincare. I test-tried the day and night moisturizers, no adverse reaction so I looked at common ingredients in the product line and made my own body butter using shea butter, jojoba oil, vit E oil, made very quickly in the microwave and used liberally on arms, tummy, hands feet and neck. Worked well for me everything available on Amazon.com or co.uk - if you want the recipe PM me.


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

Cerydwen said:


> Thank you Kathniss,
> 
> I'm already exercising and eating a very healthy diet - raw vegetables, hummous, nuts , seeds, eggs and a little bit of cheese and yoghurt only. I will look for collagen and elastin products too


Good job! You`re on your right way!


----------



## flozzyanne2016 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Shanni*

Building more collagen is the key! You need to use the moisturizers for about 1-2 weeks before you start seeing any collagen start to build up. I have tried 3 different collagen moisturizers, and the best one is the Somaluxe Stem Cell Moisturizer (w/ Collagen). I used it for a bout a month now, and I will not stop. People are noticing that I look less tired


----------

